

Researchers Successfully Translate Brainwaves Into Words - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5632821/researchers-successfully-translate-brainwaves-into-words

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story, different source, no comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1671103>

